# Adequan Rebate



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I just noticed that Novartis has a $20 rebate listed for 8 Adequan injections (i.e., the loading dose), or 2 vials (= 8 injections).

Here's the link: 
Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.

I just finished the loading dose for my guy, so I'm in the process of submitting this now. I know a few people here have been talking about trying Adequan for arthritis or HD, so hopefully this will help someone.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks!!! I just bought 2 vials last month.


----------

